# Has Bean??



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I've bitten the bullet and decided to roast my own beans. We use Kenya AA or Peaberry for cafetiere and Malabar for espresso. My disappointment has been growing recently with the varying quality of bought roasted whole beans. I've currently got a kilo bag of roasted Malabar beans from a well known high street chain and the quality is noticeably different from the last purchase. I keep the beans in the freezer and only grind what I need for a day or so. The beans give a good crema but depth of flavour is lacking hence the decision to roast my own. I was given a freebie kilo of beans along with my purchase of a Gene roaster and also bought some Honduras beans. I know raw beans have a long shelf life but I would welcome some advice. Is it necessary to know how old the raw beans in order to be in a position to know how long I can store them? Also, being pointed to pukka suppliers would also be welcome.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Quite a number of roasters also offer greens.

*Has Bean*

*
**Roastino*

*
**BellaBarista*

are but 3 suppliers who sell greens


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never bought greens from Has Bean but have bought roasted beans off them for many years and found them excellent.

They share the roast profile for the beans as well which I imagine is a good starting point.

Enjoy roasting!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you like MM - Rave Coffee sell excellent, very fresh green beans. Added bonus is 'free uk delivery' when you spend over £25

I find their site a bit slow - don't be put off by that.

There are a lot of different thoughts as to how MM should be roasted. Its a very earthy coffee & I like it very dark to shiny. A school of thought says MM should be medium roasted just barely into 2nd. crack. Suggest you roast both ways & decide your own personal preference.

You discover who sells the freshest greens. Very often there are visable signs of age when you look at them. Steer clear of beans advertised cheaply on ebay.

Fresh greens, stored correctly, are good for 18 months


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Much appreciated. I am going to fire up my Gene roaster for the first time on Monday. Going to experiment with a variety of beans so will look at the suppliers suggested. Thanks.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Totally curious that MM should be medium, can't see it as the kind of coffee that would do well without oils being brought out and it's pretty damn hard not to go to french roast on it too. Interesting though.

It's just a shame steve at hasbean hasn't had much luck with MM for some time, wondering what york coffee emporium greens are like.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm going to order some Malabar beans from Rave Coffee plus some other varieties - will post my experiences of roasting Malabar beans on my Gene roaster.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

The Systemic Kid said:


> I'm going to order some Malabar beans from Rave Coffee plus some other varieties - will post my experiences of roasting Malabar beans on my Gene roaster.


Very, very, smoky


----------

